# Uncle Z's grey tops



## Biggie1980 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just wanted to see if many people have tried the gray tops on here, Heard some good things about them on here so I figured I would have to try them out. Been taking Rips for awhile now but with my source, there are some good and some bad. I will post after I get the greys and tell how they tested.


----------



## joe 2013 (Nov 9, 2015)

i h?ve been running th? gray tops for the last 2 montes and they are really good . did a blood test injecting  only 5ius instead of the standard protocol of 10ius and they tested at 20 ! a few friends of mine at the gym are on these also and they are very satisfied to say th? least


----------



## AnabollicA (Nov 9, 2015)

The brand "The Grey Tops" are solid, I've been on them for a few months. I also have generic grey tops which are good too, but a little more inconsistent with dosage. People have tested them and got in the 30's for some vials, others in the 20's. Good news is, they work.

The Grey Top brand is solid & consistent. You can also check the lot/serialnumbers on your kit with thier website to make sure they are legit.


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 9, 2015)

it's not just that, UZ is dependable,
w/ very good prices including domestic service,
and he's been around since the beginning of Time.

what that means to me is my hard earned ( hard saved )
money is well spent,

- not lost on green-horn fly by night sellers,
- and not for weak gear.

as a disabled iraq vet, it's important to me to make sure
I don't waste my resources, my savings.

Thanks & *PEACE*


----------



## joe 2013 (Nov 10, 2015)

been using Z's gear for quite a while now and let me tell you everything is top notch . Also service , communication and shipping are first class . One of the best out there


----------



## Biggie1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate the replies. I got everything ordered so I am sure it will be a couple of weeks now. Can't be soon enough though, I am ready to ditch these under dosed rips. I will update after I get them and get my blood work.


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 11, 2015)

We'll look forward to it.


----------



## Biggie1980 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok, back again. I did protocol and my grey tops came back at 16.4 which I thought was really good for 5'11, 305lbs. My tests don't usually come back as high as some other people and I have been told that is because of my size. But, I am definitely proud of the greys compared to the Sero, considering the price difference.


----------



## Tongue37 (Mar 11, 2016)

I've been around a long time, is Z the guy from the town where David Koresh and his cult lived?Z used to go by the name Chongo el Cabron?can someone pm me..I hope Z isn't the guy im thinking of from way back..surely I have the wrong guy


----------

